# Happy Father's Day



## MrsHootbob (Feb 19, 2006)

HAPPY FATHER'S DAY TO ALL

May you all have a great day








Enjoy
Peg


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

For all your hard work and sacrifices

& the many way you've provide for your Family.

We can't thank you enough.

Any man can be a Father,

but it takes a special person

to be called Dad.

We wish you ALL the Best Father's Day Ever!! 









Tami & John Luke


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks and Happy Fathers day to the rest of the Dads








Well it couldn't get any better for me, I'm camping with my new Outback







So far everything has worked ok the only down side is we have to go home today.


----------



## drobe5150 (Jan 21, 2005)

*thank you and happy fathers day to the dads*

i am going to get the trailer out of storage and install my new toy.....

*electric tongue jack*

from katie and the girls woooohoooo.

darrel


----------



## mik0445 (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy father's day to all...but lets not forget the mothers who get to play 'dad' while those of us that are in the military have to 'do the things we do' all over the world.


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Ditto...
... Happy Father's Day to all you hard workin' Dads...

... Carolyn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I like what Mik0445 said. Happy Fathers day to all you Dads.

Happy fathers day to all you Moms who have to be both Mother anbd Father.


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2006)

Three cheers for the Dads!

Hip, Hip Hurrray!!!!! Hip, Hip Hurrray!!!! Hip, Hip Hurrray!!!!!

Heather


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thank You

My girls took me to see CARS...The movie.........I wanted to see it more than them and it was funny

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks everybody, and I hope all the other fathers had as great a day as I did!

My son (PDX_Bobcat) and I spent the day together at the Portland Champ Car race! Great race, Great weather, Great 'guy' food and best of all... A great little guy to spend the day with! I couldn't ask for more!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to you guys had a great day
All I can say is free trip up and down the ladder and sunburnt
















Don


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Thank you MrsHootBob....

I had a great day.....this is about all that I did:










It is almost as good as camping!!!

Gary


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Gary...I'm envious!
I had to work a 24 hour shift over Father's Day.
I did get a really nice present though! (it has 160 Horsepower, and cruises across the lake!)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Peg

Thor


----------

